# Skiff Steering Systems



## rocket88 (Feb 3, 2020)

...correction, Teleflex cable-steering system. In terms of solutions, first choice (for economic reasons) is for a shorter Teleflex cable. 2nd choice is a cost-effective hydraulic helm.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

rocket88 said:


> ...correction, Teleflex cable-steering system. In terms of solutions, first choice (for economic reasons) is for a shorter Teleflex cable. 2nd choice is a cost-effective hydraulic helm.


I think most use bay star or sea star!
Good luck


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For mechanical steering systems (cable driven by one kind of hub or other) you can occasionally have a longer cable than actually needed then route it into the smallest circle possible enroute to your hub... if absolutely necessary (and you have the room up under your deck... If it were me, though, I'd never use a cable system again - hydraulic is far superior and easily justifies the higher cost..... 

Of course, being a bit slow, it only took me three or four cable type hubs that I went through over a 25 year period to figure that out... Running an old skiff that I rigged myself over a 30 year span might have taught me a thing or two.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

rocket88 said:


> ...correction, Teleflex cable-steering system. In terms of solutions, first choice (for economic reasons) is for a shorter Teleflex cable. 2nd choice is a cost-effective hydraulic helm.


I have a skiff I bought new 2 years ago and the teleflex steering failed. Some of the coils separated from the cable going through helm and it was notchy for a little bit before it completely failed. I took it by my local mechanic and he was not surprised at all by the failure in less than 2 years. First of all quality control on stuff like that mostly made in China can be pretty poor. Second of all he sees a lot of steering issues on small skiffs due to the tight turns and bends the cable goes through over a relatively short length. According to him the best boat for a teleflex system is a freshwater pontoon...the worst is a small salt water skiff.

Now, I could have replaced the cable myself. At retail it would have been about $150 but Erin at Ankona offered to send me one (not under warranty, but I called to ask about it)...I don't think she was going to charge me, but even if so they pay about $60 bucks or so as a builder. Or I could have paid the mechanic a little under $400 parts and labor. He also suggested I consider a Baystar system which I had him price out at $1200 installed. I probably could have done that myself as well, for about $800. He didn't really have to sell me that hard because from the first time I started having issues with the steering I was wishing I had hydraulic, even before I knew what the issue was.

I ended up having the shop put the hydraulic in. It was a little under $1200 and after using it, well worth it. I should have done it on the build. No regrets about paying them to put it in either because I didn't miss any time on the water...He picked my boat up on a Tuesday and had it back the next day.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

I have a teleflex no feedback system that you can have for $75. All your have to do is add a steering wheel.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/uflex-complete-steering-system-like-new.73242/#post-680846


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

This is what came on my outlaw


----------



## rocket88 (Feb 3, 2020)

Austin Bustamante said:


> I have a teleflex no feedback system that you can have for $75. All your have to do is add a steering wheel.
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/uflex-complete-steering-system-like-new.73242/#post-680846


Austin,
Thanks for the offer, but I'll have to pass... I have a Teleflex system on the boat now, with a cable length of 9 or 10 feet. The helm is getting moved aft by a good 4 feet or so, so I would need a cable shortened (or shorter) accordingly. Sounds like hydraulic is the way to go, as I cannot find Teleflex cables in the 6' or 7' range on the market. 
Tks again...


----------



## rocket88 (Feb 3, 2020)

Charles Hadley said:


> This is what came on my outlaw
> View attachment 116144
> View attachment 116146
> View attachment 116148
> View attachment 116150


Charles,
Looks like a nice set-up. My research points me toward a Hydrodrive system as the most cost-effective buy with good reviews so far.


----------



## rocket88 (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks to all for your input/guidance. Hydraulic system it is, then! Will try to post a build thread for those interested. This is a sort-of flats skiff conversion based on a '70's 15' runabout hull. Originally powered by a 40hp Merc 2-stroke.
Rgds...


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Pro-marine m66x07.

I would still do hydraulic though.


----------



## Craig Stallings (Jun 24, 2021)

I have a 2000 12" Carolina Skiff and the steering is dyslexic (turn right, go left). I have been advised to change the steering cable input on the gearbox, but the input for the cable is keyed, and the excess output is threaded. So, what do I do?


----------

